# Changing cloth...



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I feel like an idiot asking it, but... Folks, WHERE do you change the cloth? Like I have a stock trailer no dressing room, so if we gonna show this year I can't think of the place to change it (in truck is impossible because I'm way too tall  ).


----------



## kpptt2001 (Sep 28, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> I feel like an idiot asking it, but... Folks, WHERE do you change the cloth? Like I have a stock trailer no dressing room, so if we gonna show this year I can't think of the place to change it (in truck is impossible because I'm way too tall  ).


We have to ship in daily to shows, so I usually wear my show clothing under something else so they don't get dirty. I have changed once in the vehicle on the way there - haha, not an easy feat! And unless you want to change in a porta-potty (eww!), I have no other suggestions than maybe getting one of those portable change-rooms with a curtain (or a make-shift on e would work too)...oh yeah, and make sure you have someone to stand 'on guard' for you! lol Good luck!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Kitten, they make panels for stock trailers, so you can cover up the sides.

I don't have a stock, but I've changed in my trailer more than once. Peed in it too, when the porta johns were just too nasty.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Bahahahahaha! Thank you, ladies! Yes, those portable toilets don't look extremely attractive for changing the white cloth. I'll google around for the panels. I have no problem changing it in trailer, just with open sides it'll be too exciting for the public I'm afraid. :wink: And unfortunately it's usually so hot here starting May that I'll bake while driving in 2 layers of clothing (although I may try that one too).


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Tuck a blanket over the sides so they arent see thru? Or use a tarp threaded on some rope?_


----------

